# Strange White Worms/grubs with legs?



## JeromeTabuzo (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello guys , i recently saw worms / grub , it looked like a mealworm but it was whittish in colr and like it has only recently hatched , they arent maggot they have legs and can walk , this things is inside my cricket breeding tank , all i fed them was fish flakes wet and placed soil for laying eggs , the worms are in the fish food and soil.... its really small so i cant take a good pic of it , anyone knows what kind of critter is this?/


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 5, 2013)

Mealworms or Dermestid beetles?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 5, 2013)

Pictures are necessary.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Dec 7, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Pictures are necessary.


here's a pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11248894815/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11248985354/


----------



## Spepper (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm no expert, and I know you said they aren't maggots, but are you 100% sure?  They sure look like maggots to me.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Dec 8, 2013)

Spepper said:


> I'm no expert, and I know you said they aren't maggots, but are you 100% sure?  They sure look like maggots to me.


im sure they are not maggots i think a egg that just hatched into something wormy looking :/ , heres a pic of a more mature critter of it :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11264875056/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11264936716/
Thre also seems to be a little bit of hair in the body


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 8, 2013)

They may be sawfly larvae.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Dec 8, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> They may be sawfly larvae.


Nope , a  sawfly cant fit inside the hole it was too small i poked it with needles so that my pinheads cant escape , doesnt the pic underneath look somewhat a grub??
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11264936716/


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone??? plzzzz


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 14, 2013)

Imo it's a moth caterpillar, there is another recent thread asking the same thing.  I have them over here also.  They could be the Lesser Wax Moth caterpillar, Achroia grisella, or at least it is closely related.  They don't cause much problems over here but once they start hatching you will see tiny moths flying around now and then.  They eat dead things, decaying veggies, vegetables, fish food, they basically eat what isopods will eat.  They make tunnels they move through for safety.  https://www.google.com/search?q=Ach...ec2AWI4IGYCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=600


----------

